# [ALSA] Réglage xfce4-mixer et SPDIF

## nevro

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un soucis concernant le réglage de xfce4-mixer et ma sortie spdif.

J'ai une carte Asus Sonar STX, j'utilise donc le module virtuoso. Tout marche très bien. Ma carte me propose deux sorties : analogique et optique (digital). Je suis actuellement branché sur la sortie digital mais pour pouvoir avoir du son, je dois configurer xfce4-mixer en cliquant sur iec958. Ce qui n'est pas gênant mais du coup je perds le contrôle de volume via xfce4-mixer. En sortie analogique je n'ai aucun soucis. Comment puis-je régler xfce4-mixer ou alsa ou autre pour pouvoir continuer à contrôler le volume sonore via xfce4-mixer.

Merci d'avance

ps : voici mon ~/.asoundrc

```

pcm.!default spdif

pcm.!default {

        type spdif

        slave.pcm {

                type dmix

                ipc_key 1024

                slave {

                        pcm "hw"

                        rate 96000

                        period_time 0

                        period_size 1024

                        buffer_size 24576

                }

        }

}

```

Mon emerge info : 

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.31 (hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.5.4-hardened-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.4-hardened-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_920_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 06 Dec 2012 20:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

ccache version 3.1.8 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.8, 2.7.3-r2, 3.1.4-r3, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.8

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.6

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo godin sabayon x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 AdobeFlash-10.1 googleearth Nero-EULA-US PUEL Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE AdobeFlash-10.3"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/sonar/conf /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-L/home/nevro/Progs/kakadu"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/godin /var/lib/layman/sabayon /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm asf audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bonobo bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cpdflib cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper directfb divx4linux dri dvd dvdr emacs encode esd evdev exif extras ffmpeg fftw flac flash ftp gdbm gdu glx gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hardened hddtemp hpcups iconv ipv6 java java6 jpeg justify kdrive ldap lm_sensors mdnsresponder-compat mmx modules mp3 mpeg mpi mpi-threads msn mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp optimization oss pam pax_kernel pcre php pic png policykit pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 raw readline samba sensord session slp sockets sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssl startup-notification strong-optimization svg tcpd tetex threads thunar tiff truetype udev unicode urandom usb v4l vaapi videos vlc vorbis wmf wxwindows xcb xcomposite xfce xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

